# Aquatic Classifieds!



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

As more and more aquatic related for sale threads have been popping up in this section, we have now made a dedicated aquatic classified section. I have moved all of the current classifieds there, and would ask people to now use that section instead from not on.

Thanks

Jack


----------

